# goliath owner unite



## steveH (Nov 8, 2006)

im getting mine on the 3rd so excited, only a little 3 inch fellow for now but should be fantastic in my 30x30x45cm exo terra santa left me

so how big is yours at the moment and how long you had it

i would like to know how long it would be until i have to replace his home for a bigger one lol, im so hyped 

and how big do they grow, i've heard size of a dinner plate but i find that hard to imagine lol

cheers

steve


----------



## Cobalt78 (Dec 20, 2006)

I've heard from numerous sources that they grow to a span of 25+ cm


----------



## DaFoot (Nov 20, 2006)

I've had one for a little while, got him/her in May. 

About an inch across (legspan) in May, now slightly larger than my Cobolt Blue and eating sub-adult locusts at quite a rate (guessing must be 5-7 a week).


----------



## xxju5tlesleyxx (Aug 24, 2006)

*my goliath*

This is my goliath,tyson,she's not fully grown yet


----------



## steveH (Nov 8, 2006)

now thats what I'm talking about

that photo looks great lol

what do you think a 7cm Goliath could feed on? i already got 2-3 boxes of crickets for my other T's would these do?

cheers

steve


----------



## xxju5tlesleyxx (Aug 24, 2006)

*goliath*

yeah they should be fine for now,obviously the more food she starts to take then step her up to the next size.Mine loves hoppers,these also can be stepped up in size.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: my goliath*



xxju5tlesleyxx said:


> This is my goliath,tyson,she's not fully grown yet


where's that spiders abdomen?and thats crazy if that spider is alive? (HHhmmm) your much braver than i


----------



## steveH (Nov 8, 2006)

its a molt of its skin lol

i hope :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xxju5tlesleyxx (Aug 24, 2006)

Did i say it wasn't a moult of it's skin?? did i say "this is the actual spider" no jeez lol


----------



## dandydi (Sep 11, 2006)

obviousley its a molt , xxju5tlesleyxx never said it was real. She'd have to be mad to have the real thing on her head.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

Yep sorry, just me being gullible and tired, I take it back then... your not as brave as I thaught


----------

